# Solubility



## tayfun (Feb 5, 2010)

is any one can give me a complete chemical compounds' soluble amounts in water as a list or chart in grams?
Thanks...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure what you need here. If you have a specific material you are interested in, you can look up the MSDS for that material. (If there is one)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Wikipedia has this information too.

*Here are the macros*
KNO3 solubility in water: 
13.3 g/100 mL (0 °C)
36.0 g/100 mL (25 °C)
247.0 g/100 mL (100 °C)

KH2PO4 solubility in water: 
33.0 g/100 ml

K2SO4 solubility in water:
11.1 g/100 ml (20 °C)
12.0 g/100 mL (25 °C)
24.0 g/100 mL (100 °C)


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Here you are
http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/chemicals
from Edward and happy reading.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are specifically looking for dry fertilizer solubility...
I mix these:
1 tsp KNO3
1 tsp KH2PO4
6 tsp K2SO4 
in 2 liters of warm tap water (TDS around 300 ppm) and shake it well. No problems with that much dry materials in that much water. Dissolves quickly.


----------



## tayfun (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. edwards solubility chart is good enough but i will look at wikipedia too.


----------

